# نماذج عملية لتحليل التكاليف فى مصر



## الزعيم2000 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أقدم لاخوانى الكرام نماذج حية فى تحليل تظار نقدكم تكلفة أغلب بنود التشييد فى مصر
مع الوعد بإكمال الموسوعة التسعيرية بمساعدتكم و أرائكم و نقدكم
أرجو أن تكون مصدر إفادة لكم.

نموذج لتحليل التكاليف.zip​


----------



## محمود الطحاوي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*thank you*

thank you elza3eem again.


----------



## WAEL1H (28 أكتوبر 2007)

حقيقى زعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا أخى الكريم , لكن أرجو أن يتم دراسة هذا التحليل بعين النقد للتحسين إن شاء الله والأفادة


----------



## الزعيم2000 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام متصفحى هذا الموضوع ألا يبخلو علينا بمعلومة أو إضافة بناءة خاصة مهندسى مصر لأنهم أكثر تعايشا لمشاريع البلد , كل يدلى بدلوه - تنفيذ - تصميم - مشتريات وتعاقدات.....
نرجو الإضافة على هذه الملفات لنخرج من الموضوع بملفات مدروسة و مفحوصة من الجميع
على وعد منى بأن أنقحها بعد إضافاتكم و إعادة طرحها..
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا.


----------



## الزعيم2000 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

> أرجو من الأخوة الكرام متصفحى هذا الموضوع ألا يبخلو علينا بمعلومة أو إضافة بناءة خاصة مهندسى مصر لأنهم أكثر تعايشا لمشاريع البلد , كل يدلى بدلوه - تنفيذ - تصميم - مشتريات وتعاقدات.....
> نرجو الإضافة على هذه الملفات لنخرج من الموضوع بملفات مدروسة و مفحوصة من الجميع
> على وعد منى بأن أنقحها بعد إضافاتكم و إعادة طرحها..
> شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا.
> رد باقتباس


أذكر إخواننا المهندسين بطلبى


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل الزعيم 2000
فكرة النموذج اكثر من مفيدة لنا جميعا
هذا كفكرة وكتوقع مني بانك ستنجز ملفا هاما كعادتك التي عهدناك بها
لكن الملف لم يفتح عندي
وحملته مرتين ولا فائدة

اتمنى عليك اخي الفاضل
لو تحمله ثانيا لنا

واضم صوتي اليك عن تنقيح الملف
وارجو من الاخوة المتواجدين بمصر
ان يقدموا لنا رؤيتهم التسعيرية في تكاليف البنود

حتى يمكن ان نصل بشكل فريق عمل
الى 
جداول تكاليف واضحة في مصر
وعلى ان يكون بها امكانية التعديل
وعلى اثرها يمكن لاي مهندس ان يحولها الى تكاليف البلد التي يعمل فيها

ومن ثم
يمكن لنا اضافة الموضوع الى المكتبة 
مكتبة ادارة المشاريع

مشكورا اخي الفاضل الزعيم 2000​


----------



## الزعيم2000 (17 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود حضرتك رائع لعمل قاعدة البيانات الرجوة من خلال المكتبة المنشودة


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل زعيمنا المتميز

لكن مازال الملف لا يفتح
في النسخة الاخيرة ايضا

اخشى ان يكون لدي خلل ما بجهازي

مشكورا على كلماتك الجمييلة


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*تحليل التكلفة*

الاخ الزعيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إليك الملاحظات الآتية :
1- مطلوب الدقة فى تحليل المواد بمعنى حساب الكمية الداخلة فى وحدة التحليل على سبيل المثال كمية الرمل الداخلة فى المتر مكعب خرسانة يتم حسابها على أنها 0.2 م3 مع نسيان أن ما يتم إنتاجه من 0.2 م3 رمل+0.4 زلط + أسمنت حسب النسبة ليس واحد متر مكعب خرسانة ويختلف حسب نسبة الاسمنت وحجم الزلط 
لم يتم اللإلتزام بنسب الهالك الفنية فمثلاً لا حصراً اعتبرت نسبة هالك الطوب الاسمنتى المصمت 10% رغم أنه فنياً لايتعدى 2% بعكس الطوب المفرغ
2-بالنسبة للمعدات و العدة و الادوات لم يتم فى معظم الحالات حساب الانتاجية ولا تكوين دولاب العمل اللازم لتنفيذ النشاط وفى أحيان أخرى تم عدم ادراج بعضها 
3- بالنسبة للمصنعية تم وضعها رقم بدون تحليل ومن أرقامها اتضح فى بعض الاحيان أنك تقصد اشتمالها على استهلاك العدة والادوات وفى أحيان أخرى تفصل استهلاك العدة عنها 

أعلم أن ما طرحته ليس الشكل النهائى الذى تنشده بدليل طلبك النقد للتنقيح آمل أن أكون ساهمت بعمل إيجابى و ليس سلبى يعلم الله أن هدفى خدمة الجمبع
مرفق ملف يحتوى على بعض جداول المعدلات
وفقك الله والسلام عليكم


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

> اخشى ان يكون لدي خلل ما بجهازي


أظن ذلك أخى الفاضل نهر النيل




> - مطلوب الدقة فى تحليل المواد بمعنى حساب الكمية الداخلة فى وحدة التحليل على سبيل المثال كمية الرمل الداخلة فى المتر مكعب خرسانة يتم حسابها على أنها 0.2 م3 مع نسيان أن ما يتم إنتاجه من 0.2 م3 رمل+0.4 زلط + أسمنت حسب النسبة ليس واحد متر مكعب خرسانة ويختلف حسب نسبة الاسمنت وحجم الزلط


ملحوظة حضرتك مضبوطة و لكن أخى الحبيب هذا الكلام يكون مثاليا فى محطات الخلط الألى بالكمبيوتر حيث المعايرة و ضبط الجودة المثالى , و لكن فى حالة الصب بخلاطة نحلة تكون المعايرة يدوية و بالتالى قد لا تستطيع أن تبنى تسعيرك على هذا الفرض النظرى و الصعب التنفيذ فى ظروف الصب اليدوى



> لم يتم اللإلتزام بنسب الهالك الفنية فمثلاً لا حصراً اعتبرت نسبة هالك الطوب الاسمنتى المصمت 10% رغم أنه فنياً لايتعدى 2% بعكس الطوب المفرغ


قد يكون فعلا نسبة الهالك منخفضة فى بعض الأحيان و لكن هذا يتوقف على:
1- ضمان جودة الطوب المورد للموقع فى كل مرة و تماسك خلطته مع النقل و التشوين .
2- مهارة الصنايعى الذى سيستخدم الطوب فى البناء و هذا يختلف بطبيعة الحال من عنصر بشرى لآخر فى نفس الحرفة , و هذا معروف لأهل المهنة ( حيث يفال مثلا فلان الصنايعى يهلك كثير أما فلان الأخر فهو قليل الهالك.
3- إعتمادنا فى تقليل الهالك على إستخدام كسر الطوب فى المبانى قد يكون غير مقبول من الإستشارى , فلا نخاطر بالتسعير على نسبة هالك صغيرة جدا ( و إسأل الإخوة المتمرسين فى الــ Cost Control ).



> 2-بالنسبة للمعدات و العدة و الادوات لم يتم فى معظم الحالات حساب الانتاجية ولا تكوين دولاب العمل اللازم لتنفيذ النشاط وفى أحيان أخرى تم عدم ادراج بعضها


بالفعل لقد أجملت فى هذه الناحية إعتمادا على تحديث البيانات من مقاولى الباطن , و هذا واقعى جدا فى مصر , و لكن بالفعل نحن نحتاج لتليل أكثر تفصيلا ( ستكون بإذن الله أحد المساهمين فيه !!!!!؟؟؟ ).


*بارك الله فيك أستاذنا الكريم و شكر الله لك تعاونك و حرصك على التجويد *


----------



## الزعيم2000 (18 نوفمبر 2007)

> كمية الرمل الداخلة فى المتر مكعب خرسانة يتم حسابها على أنها 0.2 م3 مع نسيان أن ما يتم إنتاجه من 0.2 م3 رمل+0.4 زلط


أعتقد أن هذه النسب ليست هى المذكورة فى التحليل ( و لكن هى 0.4 م3 رمل و 0.8 م3 زلط )


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ الزعيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أولاً بالنسبة لنسب خلطة الخرسانة ما ذكرته أنا خطأ سهو آمل قبول اعتذارى
ثانياً: إذا كان هدفك انشاء قاعدة بيانات لتحليل التكلفة أرى الآتى 
1- نقسم التكلفة إلى تكلفة مباشرة وغير مباشرة
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أننا نتعامل مع المشاريع التى تحقق المواصفات على الاقل القياسية وبالتالى يتحقق فيها بالفعل مدى نسب الهالك الفنية وهى مبنية على أساس علمى و تجريبى وليس نظرى
وإلا إذا تركنا العنان لنسب الهالك للأحوط فإن هذه الدراسة لن تحقق المنافسة السعرية المنشودة
أ- نبدأبالتكلفة المباشرة
(1) المواد { من المصدر - النقل والتحميل ثم التعتيق وما قد يعتريها من هالك اثناء هذة العملية-النقل الداخلىمع حساب هالك التخزين } حتى نصل إلى سعر المادة الداخلة فى التشغيل مع حساب هالك التشغيل, و لا ننسى حساب كمية المادة الداخلة فى وحدة البند موضوع التحليل
(2) العمالة يتم تصنيفها وحساب ما تتكلفة المؤسسة من أجر وتأمينات وأى مزايا أخرى مثل علاج صحى أو إعاشة أو انتقالات أو اقامة أو متوسط مكافآت أو مخاطر
(3) عدة ومعدات وأدوات 
العدة : مثل الشدات بأنواعها ومكوناتها طبقاً لتصميم الشدة ونسبة استهلاك كل مكون لها فى مرة الاستخدام الواحدة
المعدات : قيمة استهلاكها اليومى مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار حالتها الفنية وقت الاستخدام- استهلاك الوقود والزيوت والشحم - قيمة الصيانة الدورية-قيمة الاصلاحات المتوقعة من خلال سجل المعدة
الادوات : مثل السراق- القدوم - الملاوينة - الكريك - الغلق - البراويطة - شريط قياس - ميزان قامة - تيدوليت أو توتل استيشن .....
(4) مقاول الباطن يجب تحديد العمل الموكل إليه وطريقة حسابة مع دراسة شروط المقاول المالية جيداً لأن سعر البند المذكور فى قائمة كميات المقاول لايمثل تكلفة البند التى يتحملها المقاول العمومى فى معظم الحالات لأنه قد ينص عقد المقاول على إلتزامات على المقاول العمومى يكون لها أثر مالى هذا بخلاف المخاطر التى يتعرض لها المقاول العمومى نتيجة اخفاق مقاول الباطن فى تنفيذ التزاماته
(5) من بند (2) , (3) وهى العمالة والمعدات يتم تشكيل دواليب العمل المطلوبة لتنفيذ الانشطة ومن ثم حساب انتاجيتها ثم تكلفتها
(6) نبدأ بتحليل تكلفة كل نشاط مستعينين بهذه القاعدة من البيانات بعاليه
وفقك الله لما فيه الخير دائماً


----------



## الزعيم2000 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

> أولاً بالنسبة لنسب خلطة الخرسانة ما ذكرته أنا خطأ سهو آمل قبول اعتذارى


أخونا الفاضل لا داعى للأعتذار فهذا كرم منك أن تأخذ من وقتك لمراجعة و تقييم هذا المشاركة التى تحتاج دعمكم للوصول للأفيد والأجود.



> - نقسم التكلفة إلى تكلفة مباشرة وغير مباشرة
> مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار أننا نتعامل مع المشاريع التى تحقق المواصفات على الاقل القياسية وبالتالى يتحقق فيها بالفعل مدى نسب الهالك الفنية وهى مبنية على أساس علمى و تجريبى وليس نظرى
> وإلا إذا تركنا العنان لنسب الهالك للأحوط فإن هذه الدراسة لن تحقق المنافسة السعرية المنشودة


للأسف أستاذنا الفاضل ليس لدى معدلات قياسية للهالك لأغلب الخامات , فنرجو من الأخوة تدعيمنا بها لمن لديه هذه المعدلات.



> (1) المواد { من المصدر - النقل والتحميل ثم التعتيق وما قد يعتريها من هالك اثناء هذة العملية-النقل الداخلىمع حساب هالك التخزين } حتى نصل إلى سعر المادة الداخلة فى التشغيل مع حساب هالك التشغيل, و لا ننسى حساب كمية المادة الداخلة فى وحدة البند موضوع التحليل


بارك الله فيك و سأحاول جمع و تحليل تلك المعلومات.

بالنسبة لباقى ملحوظاتك , أعتقد أنك تدفعنا بإذن الله لعمل قاعدة بيانات فى التسعير على أعلى مستوى مثل ما هو ظاهر من ملحوظات حضرتك.

أعدك أخى الحبيب و أعد جميع الزملاء فى منتداكم الكريم لأن أبذل جهدى فى تحقيق ما ذكرته 

ِشكرا لك أستاذنا الفاضل و جزاك الله خيرا على جهدكم


----------



## enghaytham (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد الله فهد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهود كبير جدا جزيتم خيرا


----------



## seeker (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور منتظرين تطؤير العرض


----------



## إيهاب محمد شطا (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل مشكور علي هذا المجهود وحيث انني من المتخصصين في أعمال المرافق والشبكات فأحب ان ابدي بعض الملاحظات وهي علي النحو التالي
1-بنود التكلفة لابد ان تحتوي علي بند الاعمال المساحية (مناسيب واحداثيات)
2-وكذلك تكلفة المياه اللازمة لعملية الاختبار
3-بنود التكلفة لم تشمل الردم علي طبقات للوصول الي منسوب الارض الطبيعية وهو من البنود المكلفة جدا في إعادة الشيء لاصله
4-كذلك بند تسوية وضبط منسوب قاع الحفر قبل فرشة الرمال

وأخيرا شكرا لك علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجاري قراءة ودراسة باقي البنود


----------



## الزعيم2000 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الأستاذ الفاضل / إيهاب شطا 
أنا سعيد بالفعل للتواصل مع المتخصصين لتحسين مستوى الخبرة و محاولة التعلم من أهل الذكر

بإذن الله أنا أقوم بتجميع هذه الملاحظات و ملافاتها فى الإصدار الجديد 

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## the pump (24 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (27 نوفمبر 2007)

السادة المشرفون
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بكل الحب والاخوة والتواضع سعدت بوصف مشاركتى بالمتميزة
إن دل ذلك على شئ إنما يدل على أن المشرفون على هذا الملتقى رجال أمناء وصادقون على متابعة المشاركات لتؤدى الفائدة الرجوة منها
{وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }التوبة105
نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مِّن نَّشَاء وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ }يوسف76


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (27 نوفمبر 2007)

عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> السادة المشرفون
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بكل الحب والاخوة والتواضع سعدت بوصف مشاركتى بالمتميزة
> إن دل ذلك على شئ إنما يدل على أن المشرفون على هذا الملتقى رجال أمناء وصادقون على متابعة المشاركات لتؤدى الفائدة الرجوة منها
> ...



اخونا الفاضل عبد المنعم سلام

مشاركتك بالفعل مميزة
وهي التي فرضت علينا وصفها بالتميز

وننتظر منك المزيد مما عرفناه عنك من العطاء
جعله الله في سبيله 
للارتقاء بنا و بكل زملاء المجال الهندسي
​


----------



## علي البغدادي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## kembel67 (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراجداجدا


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (8 يناير 2008)

جازاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكل المساهمين هذة المعلومات


----------



## تامرالمصرى (24 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع بالفعل هام والجميع فى حاجة اليه وياحبذا لو تم عمل نسخةخاصة بكل دولة من الدول العربية من هذه التحليلات لتتناسب مع تحليل البنود فى كل بلد حيث اعتقد ان التغيير سيكون فى الاسعار وربما الاختلاف قليلا فى المعدلات لتكون صالحة لكل مهندس عربى فى تحليل البنود لا فى مصر وحدها


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس محمود الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 فبراير 2008)

أخى الزعيم 
لك تحياتى ودعائى بالتوفيق فى عملك الجديد وأتمنى أن نتواصل مع التكرم بأرسال رقم جوالك عند الأستقرار بأذن الله 
الملف المرفق لا يفتح رجاء تجديدة يظهر أنى تأخرت كثيرا" فى الأطلاع على هذة المشاركة


----------



## mh702 (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد م السيد (24 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 فبراير 2008)

تامرالمصرى قال:


> الموضوع بالفعل هام والجميع فى حاجة اليه وياحبذا لو تم عمل نسخةخاصة بكل دولة من الدول العربية من هذه التحليلات لتتناسب مع تحليل البنود فى كل بلد حيث اعتقد ان التغيير سيكون فى الاسعار وربما الاختلاف قليلا فى المعدلات لتكون صالحة لكل مهندس عربى فى تحليل البنود لا فى مصر وحدها



ويا سلام لو عملنا جميعا قاعدة بيانات لاسعار المواد الخام بالدول العربية واسئل السادة مشرفي المنتدي لوامكن بعمل جداول ثابتة كفورمة مع امكانية تغيير السعر طبقا لسعر اليوم او سعر تقريبي


----------



## mostafa elkadi (28 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ازيك يا الزعيم 2000 انت عامل ايه انا مصطفي القاضي الف شكر و جزاك الله خير اللثواب عن ما تقدمه لهذا المنتدي الهم اجعلها في ميزان حسناته


----------



## Jaser (3 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزانك


----------



## sakr (9 أبريل 2008)

Enta Begd Za3eeeeem Yaza3eeeeeeeeeeeeem Wana Bashkor El A7' 3abdelmen3em 3la El Monaksha De M3ak Wegazako Allah 7'ayrn 3la El Efada


----------



## الزعيم2000 (10 أبريل 2008)

Excuse me
please try talk readable language


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراً واسم على مسمى


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (3 أكتوبر 2008)

thanks 
ahmed elsherbieny


----------



## virtualknight (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل وعيد سعيد


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس126 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا على هذا المجهود


----------



## walidkhlil55 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boughandora (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng.sherif mahmoud (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## فاجومى (3 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد النجفي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ياخ العزيز اشكرك اطلب منك المزيد من التالق والازدهار


----------



## ah_ezat2002 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wael shawqat (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان يزيدك من علمه كما لم تبخل على زملائك


----------



## عصام الدين مجدي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم لساني يعجز عن الشكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً..،​موضوع غاية فى الأهمية ، وأدعوالله أن يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أسأل الله تعالى ان يعلمنا
و أن ينفعنا بما علمنا

ادعو الله لى يا اخوانى لانى اصبحت قليل المساهمه قليل النفع جدا فى ملتقاكم العظيم


----------



## م.احمد على (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## حازم احمد الشهري (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفي امثالك 
ممن ينشرون العلم ولا يبخلون بعلومهم 
تقبل احترامي ومروري 
حـــــــــــــااااااازم


----------



## hammhamm44 (9 مارس 2010)

very gooooooooooood file


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرأ


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (6 مايو 2010)

good work


----------



## خالد قدورة (6 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا باشا


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على النماذج القيمة والفعالة


----------



## mohammedsharaby (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lostlove515 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك ياهندسة ويجعله فى ميزانحسناتك


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer2003 (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ومشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا على النماذج القيمة والفعال


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (6 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ABOAMDG (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الطيب بس هذه الاسعار قديمة جدا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## shams_for_ever (21 مايو 2011)

الف شكرا يا بشمهندس على المجهود الرائع


----------



## nakib12 (23 مايو 2011)

alot of thanks


----------



## khamis jassim (4 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا معلم


----------



## محمد أحمد شوقي (4 يناير 2012)

ملخص رائع للتكاليف المتنوعة جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جهد مشكور وعمل جيد


----------



## محمد السواكنى (9 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## معماري نت (11 يناير 2012)

أخي الزعيم ........ الملف لايفتح معي وحاولت مرارا وتكرارا . يقول لي الملف مضغوط أو معطوب


----------



## abounoor (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ريهام توفيق الشيخ (26 يناير 2012)

أشكرك جدا


----------



## البرنس رامى (1 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم وجعلةفي ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## hamadaherzoo (4 فبراير 2012)

فووووووووووووق الروعه بجد


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 أبريل 2012)

إخوتى الكرام 

هل تذكروننى
نعم أنا المسمى بــ الزعيم 200 و اسمى الحقيقى محمود كامل
أعتذر كثيرا للتقصير معكم فى المساهمات و المشاركات برغم أنى قد أخذت عهدا على نفسى بنشر العلم و الخبره ما أحيانى المولى جل و علا
و عذرى لظروف يعلم الله كم كانت قاسيه جدا على 

أطلب منكم إخوانى الكرام و من كل من استفاد شيئا منى و من هذا الملتقى العظيم أن تدعو لابنى بالشفاء
فلعل دعوة بظهر الغيب تنفعنى و تنفكم


----------



## محمد الجفري (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELDAKHAKHNY (1 مايو 2012)

جازاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد النواري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبالتوفيق


----------



## samymoatty (20 مايو 2013)

شكرآ لأخى المهندس على هذا العمل جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جهد أكثر من رائع .... جزيت خيرا و حقق الله جميع آمالك وألبسكم لباس الصحة والعافية


----------



## ||refoo|| (11 يناير 2018)

بارك الله لك اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس126 (15 يناير 2018)

*شكرا لك*



الزعيم2000 قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك الرائع​


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 مارس 2021)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (7 أبريل 2021)

بحمد الله دعوت بظاهر الغيب بشفاء ابن الزميل الغالى محمود كامل


----------



## م البحيرى (4 أغسطس 2021)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------

